# Lustre Cream - type - soap/shampoo



## HoneyLady (May 17, 2014)

Hello, friends.

I live in a rural area of TX that could be called "the Land that Time forgot". In lots of ways, good and bad, it is still 1950 here. Since I've started making soap, I've had several requests to make products that are no longer available - at least here in the US. Things like Palmolive Bar soap, Lifebouy soap, etc. I'm experimenting with some of them. 

One request I've had several times is for "Lustre Creme" shampoo. Interestingly, both the ladies AND the tough old cowboys have asked about it. Popular from circa 1935? - to 1965? it was a shampoo in a jar, with lanolin. I'm told it was far less harsh than the other widely available shampoo - Prell Concentrate in a tube. (Which is still available here, interestingly.) As far as I can tell, it had the texture of a whipped cream or shaving soap.

Anybody familiar with it? Can you query Mama / Grandmama / Aunt Bessie about it? Remember these were the days of getting one's hair "done" on Saturday afternoon for Saturday night outing / Sunday morning services, and not washing again for 3 days to a week.

I've tried the forum on Yahoo, and don't meet their unspecified standards. I'd love some basic percentages for a cream soap that I can play with. I have plenty of testers, but would be willing to share. The water around here tends to be fairly hard, though many have water softener systems at home. (I don't.)

Now if I could just find a FO like the original Palmolive bar, I'd be rocking! :mrgreen:

Thanks in advance!
~Honey Lady~


----------



## Obsidian (May 17, 2014)

Here is a page with the ingredients http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/productDetail/Lustre_Creme_Shampoo-Set_of_2_Jars/H8022


----------



## HoneyLady (May 17, 2014)

Interesting.  Sodium hydroxide, but not potassium.  Coconut oil esters, stearic acid (yeah, of course), lanolin and SLS.  Good start!

 Huh.  I got side tracked by some of the old advertising while learning about it.  I think every starlet Hollywood ever produced advertised it.  Made me want some Dippity-Doo, large box of bobby pins, and a bonnet hair dryer!    I've still got some Coty Airspun face powder and Revlon Red lipstick.  (Wish the Montezuma Red my Grandmama wore was still around, too.!)

 Time to hit the kitchen.


----------



## Obsidian (May 17, 2014)

Haha, I haven't heard dippity-doo in forever, I used it in junior high:razz: I do have some old cake finger nail wax, really works great and I bet mom still has a bonnet drier floating around some where.


----------

